# don't miss AudiMozart! competition - finals and gala concert on line!



## AudiMozart! (Jun 2, 2010)

Dear Friends,
our important international competition AudiMozart! for the performance of Mozart's concertos for wind instruments is coming to an end. On June 2nd, 3rd and 4th we're going to have the finals, while on June 5th there's the gala concert with the 5 winners and the Haydn Orchestra of Bolzano and Trento.
You can watch this concert from our website via *streaming*!
http://www.mozartitalia.org/audimozart_2010/index.php?ID=11&lang=2
Don't miss our talented participants!


----------

